# Micro Sword and Amaozon compacta questions



## Grim Peeper (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey everyone Im new to planting in aquarium I recently added laterite to the soil without making to much of a mess and then I added 2 micro swords and a amazon compacta. Question is that I have 2 15 watt 8000k lights over a 29 gallon which makes it roughly over 1 watt per gallon do my new plant stand a chance to survive?

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dzikibyk (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey Grimm,

From what I've read about Microsword and the amazon, they need moderate lighting 2-4 W/gal in the 5000-7000K spectrum. Amazons are heavy root feeders as well and do need some iron supplementation.

I have an amazon sword with 7600K light with Seachum Flourish root tabs and supplementation with Flourish Excel (organic carbon) and Flourish Iron. It seems to be growing well. It took some time to get my Iron levels to a ideal level and I'm still trying to figure out the dosing schedule for my planted tank.

You can try your set up, but if you notice yellowing/browning of the leaves you may want to up your light intensity and supplement.

Dz


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I love those micro swords. I'd love to get some.


----------

